# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  Newbie to Killies

## Memnoch

Hi,

I first learnt of killies many years back when i read an article in TFH magazine at the Singapore National Library as a little boy. Was really intriged by them, their colours and the fact that their eggs could be left in storage for ages and still hatch. 

I remember how i used to show off my "Do you know" knowledge and stun non believers with what little i know about killies. Of course i would never dream of having such a fish in singapore then. The aquarium scene was rather undeveloped then, with goldfish, angels and guppies being the staple, and oddball monster fishes the highlight of "good" LFS. 

I could therefore not contain my excitement when i stumbled upon these fishes at C328 when i returned to the scene. However i did not venture into them as i discovered another dream of mine, the planted tank, had become affordable (working now, and c02 systems no longer cost a thousand dollars). 

While i already have 4 tanks of fishes/shrimps, i am thinking of starting on killies sometime in the future. Thus my questions:

1) What is the minimum size tank one should get to keep killies (My next tank will be an office tank, so it cant be too big)
2) Temperature? Water condition?
3) Suitable tank mates (i note that killies only is often recommended but i would really like to have a mix of other peaceful fishes)
4) Will they breed in a community/planted setup if i have a pair? (I just want to enjoy their colours and characteristics (I am sure they have some unique character), including spawning behavior, but i am not quite into raising fry, etc as i dont think i can really afford the time to do so. 
5) What is a recommended easy fish, where to get and at what cost?
6) All other things i did not know that i should know as well as other things that all other newbies should know.

 :Smile:

----------

